# Frage zur Herstellerangabe MTTFd



## nikraym (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo miteinander.

Wenn ein Hersteller von Hydraulikventilen zur Bewertung einen MTTFd Wert von 150 Jahren abgibt, 
muss dann das Bauteil nach 15 Jahren (T10d) ausgetauscht werden?
Denn es gilt die Formel MTTFd = T10d / 0,1.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Safety (26 Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist eigentlich eine andere, wie kann man einen festen MTTFd Wert angeben bei einem Elektromechanischen Bauteil? Hier müsste ein B10D wert angegeben werden. Ich vermute der Hersteller bezieht sich auf die Ingenieurmäßig Praxis.


----------



## Safety (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
zu diesem MTTFd von 150 Jahren kannst Du mal im BGIA Bericht 2/2008
D.2.2 und D2.3 und im BGIA Report 6/2004 nachlesen. Deine Frage nach dem T10d Wert ist aber berechtigt. Hierzu kann Dir aber nur der Hersteller was sagen. Ob hier bei auch die Betriebsdauer von 20 Jahren eingehalten wird oder in Deiner Betriebsanleitung stehen muss, dass dieses Ventil nbach 15 Jahren raus muss.


----------

